
Ask HN: How to prepare for a potential pandemic-related recession? - slazien
Pretty much what the title says. Any important factors to keep in mind compared to &quot;normal&quot; recessions?
======
JustAshrimp
Try not to be in constant contact with people, and try to preserve the
resources you have in case wherever you are gets quarantined

